# From nipple to the elbow



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Trolled from nipple to elbow yesterday with no knock downs.the water was clear blue but not blue blue lots o scattered grass and hundreds of flying fish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the report.

I was out yesterday as well. I will post a report later


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I hate that you didn't see any action out there. One would think that with the fliers out there that something would be in the neighborhood. Those flashy lures you had had good guju with them, I did a little dance to make sure!


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

lets here it chris..


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks like you should have followed Chris V or Head Ned, but then again somedays just don't come together. Regardless, this is a great time of year to be out there.

Robert


----------

